# sighting



## mikecasper1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everyone. My name is Michael. I just received an early Fathers day gift from my Daughter. It is a Ruger Air Hawk. I took my dog with me to target shoot today and she jumped on me and I dropped the gun breaking the scope. I am now going to have to use the iron site. Problem is I don't know how to begin to adjust the sites. There are two numbered dials I don't know which adjust the up - down and which adjust the right -left. Also what number would be a good starting point? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your scope Michael.
To really appreciate your guns accuracy potential, you'll need another.
In the mean time...hope this helps.....
http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2005/12/ ... -open.html


----------



## mikecasper1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------

